# Random Photos of my Tanks (frequent updates) >56K warning<



## Chuppy (Aug 5, 2007)

Hey there...

I just got hold of a digital SLR camera and was hoping to play around with it... i will be posting pictures up of the tank inhabitants... the tank itself and such using this camera ... This is practice and i was hoping i could hear all the APC community's opinions...

Here goes









My Grade S Crystal Red Shrimp Grade S+ Tiger Tooth









There he goes.. wondering away from my camera lenses  Come back!!









Can someone ID this plant for me? It is red and rather spiky around the leaves... Love it but don't know what it is....









My Mini Riccia Lawn .. going to remove it soon cause it has been a PITA lol









This is also another one of my favourite plants... and it is currently getting damaged by my excel dosage.... BTW can help ID this plant?









My very naughty Tomato Clownfish hosting in this rare specimen.. The Rose Anemone...

Well that is all for tonight... all comments appreciated... =)

Drew


----------



## zQ. (Dec 15, 2006)

I think the plant you are guessing the ID is Hottonia palustris


----------



## Chuppy (Aug 5, 2007)

If that is true then i am expecting flowers LOL... anyways... as most what most of you will notice... I am currently having some sort of an algae problem  lol the cause would be the fluctuating c02 levels


----------



## John N. (Dec 11, 2005)

Looks like Hottonia palustris to me. The pictures look great, but could be more focused. Nothing like see a beautiful shot of pearling riccia. Nice shrimp pics too!

-John N.


----------



## neonfish3 (Feb 12, 2004)

The pics are ok but the focus seems to be off on all of them.
Were you using manual focus or Auto focus?
What brand camera is it?
I disagree on the plant ID. To me that looks like Mermaid Weed (_Proserpinaca palustris )_
I've never seen red _Hottonia palustris.._


----------



## Chuppy (Aug 5, 2007)

John N. Thanks!! i agree... nothing beats a good view of a pearling riccia lawn! lol ... imagine our lawn pearling... i mean wow!(i know it is impossible)  ... I am currently a photography noob and working on the focusing... Macro functions are hard to work with  and the plant u are id-ing... is the 2nd Pic from the last right?

Neonfish.. Thanks! and to answer to your question.. i am using Auto Focus+Macro...
The camera i am having is 2nd hand Minolta DiMAGE A1 5.0Mpix..... 
I got this camera from my brother who has a thing for cameras for free while he upgraded to a full-SLR version(danm i wanted that!.. but since i got this for free.. I'm not complaining  ) Though this camera is a SLR-alike digital camera... it beats any other 5.0 digital camera easily no? 
And thanks on the Id... now i can give it optimum care...! 

Upon all the pics above... the ones which i could say.. "Hey! these aren't so bad!" are the pic with the shrimp and the pic of the riccia lawn.. no? 

Drew


----------



## Jessie (Apr 23, 2007)

Very nice  I love the Riccia shot. There's something about a closeup of pearling plants that never gets old.

How many tanks do you have?


----------



## zQ. (Dec 15, 2006)

Im thinking of the cam's angle that make the pics out of focus.
Read this thread for the problem.
http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/...graphy/9973-avoiding-image-blur-articles.html
@ Neonfish3 :
I didnt see any red on that plant.


----------



## neonfish3 (Feb 12, 2004)

well,.....oops, I didn't see that he was looking for 2 different ID's (maybe you didn't either) And it seems we are both right on our ID's.

Pic 3.) is _Proserpinaca palustris_
Pic 5.) is _ Hottonia palustris_

Sorry for the confusion.


----------



## Steven_Chong (Mar 17, 2005)

like palustris' huh? LOL

Beautiful plants BTW

nice plants-- but what about a scape photo? This is the aquascaping section


----------



## chunkylover817 (Sep 28, 2007)

amazing tank!


----------



## Chuppy (Aug 5, 2007)

Thanks for the replies all!

Jessie. I currently having just 2 tanks.... i know i know that ain't much but im running on budget  so i do tear downs or design changes every few months...(for my FW of course) but then lately i just got the items needed to start a shrimp rack(not any plain rack but ones with Aquascape designs) and when that is running... i will post pics up!.. and well i agree! Pictures of pearling plants never get old..!

zQ. yeap i really need to touch up on my photography skills! and well mayB the angle is the factor too.. Thanks for the link!

neonfish.. there was no confusion when i clicked your link i know what you were talking about LOL 

Steven.. yeap those plants are great! and about the scape photo.... I think i will be posting up one at the end of the day.... But then! i am gonna rescape it soon enough...I am not liking what i am having now.... mayB and implememnt of white sand will be put up...  (even though it is not completed.. but let's just say i shouldnt have used some of the plants and they were a PITA and ugly) and the new scape is gonna have lots and lots of riccia! Mayb? i dunno LOL...

Drew:mrgreen:


----------



## Chuppy (Aug 5, 2007)

Oh didn't see chunky's reply... Thanks! but you didn't see the tank yet now did you? =)


----------



## Chuppy (Aug 5, 2007)

Now for today's updates... been playing with the camera 









A cherry shrimp on a val.









my 2 tanks =)









my blue neon grass guppy doing what it does best...









unsure what plant this is... ID anyone?? though so.. It is growing very very well o.o :-D









An overview of the riccia lawn









AMANO!









My dense Flame Moss undergrowth.... i have too much of these....

That's it for today 
Replies are appreciated


----------



## Chuppy (Aug 5, 2007)

Best pictures of the day are the AMANO! and the Picture of the plant...(pic.4 &6)


----------



## Chuppy (Aug 5, 2007)

A reminder guys... i am only practicing my camera and posting my pics up in the forum to get some advices and comments =) I'm only a newb photographer


----------



## Chuppy (Aug 5, 2007)

Replies and comments are coming slow... But I'll keep updating anyways.... Now to respond to stevens request...









Before trim and slight re-scape









After trim...


----------



## Chuppy (Aug 5, 2007)

Some of the ADA glass materials in the tank....









ADA Pollen Glass Type II









ADA Drop Checker
behind is the ADA Pollen Glass Beetle 30 AIR


----------



## Chuppy (Aug 5, 2007)

Hmm basically i have not edited any of my pictures... just posting up whatever that camera is coughing up


----------



## Chuppy (Aug 5, 2007)

My SAE having a feast on the rock









Anubias nana??


----------



## Jessie (Apr 23, 2007)

Very pretty!!! I love your scape. If I knew more about reef/marine, I'd comment more on that too. But you have two very beautiful tanks ... the best of both worlds if ya ask me!


----------



## Chuppy (Aug 5, 2007)

Jessie said:


> Very pretty!!! I love your scape. If I knew more about reef/marine, I'd comment more on that too. But you have two very beautiful tanks ... the best of both worlds if ya ask me!


Thanks Jessie that meant alot


----------



## Intros (Apr 26, 2006)

I believe that  this  plant you ask for ID is an *Eriocaulon cinereum.*


----------



## Chuppy (Aug 5, 2007)

Thanks Intros.. yep.. that has gotta be it


----------



## Chuppy (Aug 5, 2007)

Heres an update! lol

This time is into the marine tank...









Some of my brown Zoas..... yes they look sort of dull BUT in the night... WOW









See what i mean?









Here's another shot....

More will come
Comments and replies are greatly appreciated


----------



## Chuppy (Aug 5, 2007)

anyone?


----------



## idonteatfish (Aug 31, 2007)

awesome tanks chuppy! keep those pics coming, continue your camera practicing, hehe


----------



## FacePlanted (Aug 13, 2007)

WOW! That pic of the Zoa(?) glowing in the dark is amazing! Even the daytime shots make that one really cool looking specemin! Things like those are what intrigues me about reef keeping. I love the color and detail of all the little creatures. My next project in the far future will be a very small pico reef. Inspired by pictures like these.

I also really like the look of the Erio--It reminds me of an underwater Yucca plant.

-Mike B-


----------



## Chuppy (Aug 5, 2007)

idonteatfish said:


> awesome tanks chuppy! keep those pics coming, continue your camera practicing, hehe


Will do.. that's why this thread exist LOL 

Hopefully i will turn out better

Drew


----------



## Chuppy (Aug 5, 2007)

FacePlanted said:


> WOW! That pic of the Zoa(?) glowing in the dark is amazing! Even the daytime shots make that one really cool looking specemin! Things like those are what intrigues me about reef keeping. I love the color and detail of all the little creatures. My next project in the far future will be a very small pico reef. Inspired by pictures like these.
> 
> I also really like the look of the Erio--It reminds me of an underwater Yucca plant.
> 
> -Mike B-


Glad you liked it :-D

Yeap thats the wonders of reef keeping the colours and the details... In fact, that is what that made me start a nano reef lol....... but you can't really scape a marine tank and predict where the corals will grow.... Scaping a planted tank is way more artistic IMHO


----------



## Chuppy (Aug 5, 2007)

Update

Riccia field slowly coming off~~

















there goes!









CrS hiding









and un-identified plant(help with an id..)









some crypt.









3 inverts in a shot!

that's all for now


----------



## Chuppy (Aug 5, 2007)

This old thread needs an UPDATE!


----------



## exterminator (Mar 26, 2005)

Looks like you totally reshaped your tank. I like the new look. Would be nice to see a full tank shot.


----------



## Jessie (Apr 23, 2007)

It's looking awesome Chuppy! The growth is fantastic, the colors are awesome. NICE!

Looks like your unID'd plant is Sunset Hygrophila polysperma.


----------



## Chuppy (Aug 5, 2007)

exterminator said:


> Looks like you totally reshaped your tank. I like the new look. Would be nice to see a full tank shot.


Wont be posting FTS untill it is simply perfect! lol.

By the way what would you think of some taiwan moss added to add the creeping effect from soil into sand? you can see the other side of the tank in my other post.

Thanks btw!

Drew


----------



## Chuppy (Aug 5, 2007)

Jessie said:


> It's looking awesome Chuppy! The growth is fantastic, the colors are awesome. NICE!
> 
> Looks like your unID'd plant is Sunset Hygrophila polysperma.


Thanks a lot Jess!

Drew


----------



## Anti-Pjerrot (Mar 12, 2006)

I think its called Hygrophila polysperma 'Rosanervig'


----------



## Chuppy (Aug 5, 2007)

Guess what guyS? More Update/Pics!

This time It is gonna be seperated into a few continuous post. 
heres the introductory to the latest line of photos.

Pictures are taken from 3 tanks.

A 10g marine - For those of you coral/marine junkies out there. Do not bother about the 2 tangs there(yellow and blue). Yes i know they're currently kept in a tiny aquarium in accordance to their adult size. They will be moved into my dad's 100g soon enough.(No pics on this as he wants it to be 'exclusive' lol) My 10g started out on May last year.

A 20g planted - Shrimps, shrimps and more. Algae is a definite host in the pic LOL. Designs changed alot eversince this tank started out on December 2006. Hope you guys will like it. (It isnt all that clean but im working on it lol)

A 100g Arowana barebottom tank- the tank with the least pics as it isnt so 'decorative' but I'm working on it. The arowana is really a challenge to get a clear pic of as it constantly moves around the tank. Info : It is a Super Red Arowana. And this tank Started out on the 3rd of January 2008.

That's about it. I didn't take any pics from my shrimp rack as it is in a mess..

Thank you all for viewing my thread . it means a lot to me!

Comments, critics, and advice are all strongly encouraged. 

TIA.

Drew


----------



## Chuppy (Aug 5, 2007)

We'll go in sequence, MArine. (Oh splendid corals.)








Neon Green Frogspawn Coral








If you were here . Looking at the tentacles sway along with the current will put you into a trance lol.

A clownfish checking the bubble coral out!








Oooh.. this looks really squishy! hey daddy, can i poke [email protected]?!








Time for a close-up









A very colourful clam! (golden-blue-hue>you know what i mean<)








Focus point.. the mantle.








The clams in full view!! just look at em sucking up all the light the halide has to offer.









Blastomussa and frogspawn...
Frogspawn : Just a lil more and i could sting him!!!!









In all it's glory.

And here it is.. A Full Tank Shot.!










Once again to the reef junkies in here, refer to the intro about the tangs.

Drew

more will come.

next > the 20g planted


----------



## Chuppy (Aug 5, 2007)

Next up

My 20g planted.

An event line of a CRS.








Hmm this anubias is nice to rest on.. eh? what's that over there.








Hmph, just more algae! and it is infesting the anubias nana petite.








Oh well, INTO THE STEMMIES!
lol.

A FTS








Sorry guys it is still not 'there' yet. And well, after the latets alteration(accidentally creating a gaping valley in the middle) Im patching the valley up with creeping taiwan moss.









wait a minute.. what's he doing here.








lol I have mistakenly identified it as a crs(the colors are so alike!)
(just in case- i purposely added it here as i am lazy to edit my previous post LOL.

Drew


----------



## Chuppy (Aug 5, 2007)

Last up my aro tank.. my brain is 'dead' so i wont make up any more commentaries on em LOL.









The litttle island in the 4ftx2ft tank. 100gal.

















it's pic, very ahrd to get clear shot. LOL


----------



## DonaldmBoyer (Aug 18, 2005)

Nice aro, man!! How big is that tank?

Oops! Never mind.....100g. Saw it. 

Love your 20g!!!! Fantastic job!!


----------



## Chuppy (Aug 5, 2007)

DonaldmBoyer said:


> Nice aro, man!! How big is that tank?
> 
> Oops! Never mind.....100g. Saw it.
> 
> Love your 20g!!!! Fantastic job!!


Thanks^^ Working loads on the 20g.. I can say so myself that it isn't 'there' yet.

lol.

Drew
Thanks again.


----------



## didiplants (Jan 20, 2008)

I just love your tanks, I just got a
12 gal. I looking for ideas of plants
and fishies. Oh ya I'm a newbie to this.
I love how you have shrimps in the tank
with the fish, and they say it shouldn't 
be done LOL.


----------



## Chuppy (Aug 5, 2007)

Well yes, if you're looking at mass breeding them, this shouldn't been done.. but currently, there is a balance in my tank.. (sort of) They are maintaining the colony size.. last tim i check i seen 9 appearing together(crs).. when i have added the total of 10 on May last year.. so far so good i guess.. lol.

Drew


----------



## wrkucera (Jan 6, 2008)

any large tank photo shots?


----------



## Chuppy (Aug 5, 2007)

wrkucera said:


> any large tank photo shots?


Hmm, as in a fts of the 100g?


----------

